# Cable help ?



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I want to learn this one.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Luxurious-C...Women_s_Jumpers_Cardigans&hash=item20c1ee3fb1

It rather looks simple enough, but I'm not sure where to begin.
Anyone know where to find the pattern for that ?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

O COME NOW, it just looks like two cables that merge at the sides. Just start with two cables next to each other and see what you get. :huh:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

PATTERN :runforhills: , have you lost your mind!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Panel of 16 stitches on a background of reverse stockinette stitch
1st row: (right side): k 16.
2nd row16.
3rd row: cable 8 back,cable 8 frount.
4th row16.
5th to 8th rows: repeat 1st and 2nd rows twice.
Repeat these 8 rows.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunner may I suggest a Book.The Harmony Guide to Aran and Fair Isle Knitting. Full of pictures of cable stitches with written and graph patterns.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I second that harmony guide, actually any of their guides are great!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

:hysterical:

:hysterical:

FR's going to have to read a pattern!!

ound:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't be opposed to a good guide in the Aran knitting arts.

If there is a Heaven where knitters go........


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR get the Harmoney guides then. Or. If you can find anything by Janet Sabo.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> FR's going to have to read a pattern!!


It's really not the reading of it that bothers me.
What bothers me is that most patterns seem to be written offhandedly by someone who knows exactly what they are doing....to someone who knows exactly what they are doing. 

Kind of like taking a page out of a trigonometry book and handing it to a kid who just learned how to multiply and likes it, but..........

I'll get there. Just don't laugh too hard in the mean time...... :thumb:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Now this is cool!!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Thick-Chunk...570033&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6002484866737283842

I'd like to see THAT cable go all the way down a sweater!! :shocked:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there anyone here who regularly does work like the white Aran style pictured here ?

http://www.modetempel.com/

....or like this ?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I've done cables,hats,sweaters... Is there something particular you would like to know?

Forerunner,pm me with your address,I'll send you a book.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep! The Harmony Guide is the one you want!
I've also made multiple Aran sweaters, hats, scarves, afghans. Ask any question you might have, but get the book!:viking:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Janet Szabo (had the spelling wrong) is a wonderful teacher. I took a cable workshop with her several years ago. She is not condescending at all, very down to earth. I also took a workshop she did on Hemp. Here's a link to her web site http://bigskyknitting.com/


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:huh:


I feel so small......... 
And some of you go on about my stuff. 

Aran knitters, even?!!

I had no idea.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm working on this right now, not Aran, but I love the cabling in it.








The pic is off the Lion Brand site, you might want to give this one a try, it's pattern number 60618AD. It's a freebie!
I'd post the link, but you need to register... but it's free.
I can just see it with one of your famous Turtle Necks added!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow. 

Is that cable pattern across the chest and shoulders knit from the side, or is it done in the round with the rest of the body ?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

HOLY SMACKERS, Hercs, I'm IN.........Forget these 10lb things, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the look of those babies!!!! EVERYONE, STOP doing this to me! I don't have enough lifetime left in me! THIS is NEXT on my list, thank goodness I learned to READ patterns last year! HOT DOG! :clap:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

GOT IT! WOW, 8 pages...............I'm gonna need a LOT of support/:help:!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> Wow.
> 
> Is that cable pattern across the chest and shoulders knit from the side, or is it done in the round with the rest of the body ?


The cabling is knit first in regular back and forth knitting, ends joined,then stitches are picked up on what was the sides of the knitted cable part. Just the same as you do around your armholes.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

The cabling around the shoulders is done seperatly, then you pick up stitches along the edge and work down, placing markers for the sleeves front and back, After the sleeves and body are done, and sewn together, you pick up again for the garter stitch around the neck top. I really do think one of your tn's would look pretty good on this, seriously.
Use lot's of markers for each cable, til you get the groove of the pattern. :goodjob:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Kind of like taking a page out of a trigonometry book and handing it to a kid who just learned how to multiply and likes it, but..........
> 
> I'll get there. Just don't laugh too hard in the mean time...... :thumb:


I have no doubt you will ... and will probably be making your own cable designs soon enough.

You've already learned the hardest part of cabling, putting stitches on a holder and putting that holder to the front or the back of your work to create a left or right leaning cable. The rest is a piece of cake. Such as C6F means you'll work the cable over 6 stitches; slip half the stitches (3) onto a holder and hold in front while you knit the other 3 stitches. Likewise C6B is just the same except you are holding the slipped stitches in the back of the work.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I have to agree about the Harmony Guides. I have the Aran one and two others of the stitch dictionaries. They are fabulous.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cyndi...... your brief rundown there is what gots me temporarily befuddled....
I've yet to try the horseshoe, or any symmetric cabling. So far I've just done the single twist. I hadn't considered the holding of the slipped stitches in back to accomplish anything. Hmmmmmmm.....


Harmony Guides, you all say...... I'd better get them all, huh ? :shrug:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

FR, yr making me lose ALL faith in you. What's going on! :shocked::shocked::shocked:

You make your cables over 10sts. right? OK, just make TWO cables next to each other. The first one hold the five in the back. The next cable you want to twist AWAY from the first, so you have to change the direction it's going, by holding the stitches in the FRONT this time. Try it and LMK how it goes.


----------

